# Elliott Carter RIP



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

11th of December 1908 - 5th of November 2012. 

I will always love your music Mr. Carter.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I was hoping he could make it to 112 or something. Pretty freakin impressive. I've been drawn to his music at different times but have never come to like it.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

thats sad.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

It's sad when somebody dies, but...pretty happy that he lived to 103, still active. So farewell, and thanks!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Reference? COAG scooped NYT, if so.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> Reference? COAG scooped NYT, if so.


I heard it on the radio actually.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> Reference? COAG scooped NYT, if so.


Wiki now has his death as today, referencing a Royal Philharmonic Society tweet. As the note there says, "Better reference needed."


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

We may be getting there...

http://www.newmusicbox.org/articles...s&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=carter1908-2012

Washington Post obituary...

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...9c4e8c-c5da-11df-94e1-c5afa35a9e59_story.html

R.I.P. Elliott Carter


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> 11th of December 1908 - 5th of November 2012.


Well, the dude certainly didn't get shortchanged.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, for some reason I didn't expect that to happen. He had quite a life.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

RIP indeed. 

I think he was a great composer and one of my favourite works of all time is his first string quartet, one of those early breakthrough works when he found his musical voice (1950's). I also like how he came across in interviews, as a gentleman and a guy I would have liked to have met and had a chat to (he didn't show too many signs of egomania as some arty types do). I like how in that era of post-war hype and dogma Carter basically stuck to composing, and I think his music has endured. The difficulty of performing it and that kind of intellectual rigour will never make it hugely popular, however he did carve out a niche in the modern/contemporary classical area, for which many of those into new/newer musics can be greatful.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

RIP Carter. I must check out his String Quartets now.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

What a run, and a super burst of highly productive creative activity through his nineties.

Inevitable, but other than always acknowledging the deaths of those who did much / made a difference, how can one be 'sad' when one has had a life with a track record such as Carter had?

What a life. I feel more like saying 'congratulations' than R.I.P.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

'Tis sad, but 103 is definitely a ripe old age.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

*Carter Dies*

Dear TC Colleagues,

FYI

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-20218169


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

PetrB said:


> What a run, and a super burst of highly productive creative activity through his nineties.
> 
> *Inevitable, but other than always acknowledging the deaths of those who did much / made a difference, how can one be 'sad' when one has had a life with a track record such as Carter had?
> 
> What a life. I feel more like saying 'congratulations' than R.I.P*.


This.

Farewell mr.Carter


----------



## pendereckiobsessed (Sep 21, 2012)

2 days ago, when I made that post in Composer Guestbooks, I was wondering when Elliot Carter would die. Now he is dead. He was, the last great modernist composer, and the greatest who lived in America. 

RIP Mr. . Carter Your music will Always influence mine.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, Henze last week, and now Carter. How sad. It feels like the end of an era almost.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I composed a piece yesterday utilising metric modulation.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

This is my favorite Elliot Carter video. RIP.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> 11th of December 1908 - 5th of November 2012.
> 
> I will always love your music Mr. Carter.


In my opinion, 104 years is long enough.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> In my opinion, 104 years is long enough.


Why hello there Mr. Sensitivity.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

RIP, creative composer he was.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

BurningDesire said:


> Why hello there Mr. Sensitivity.


Greetings, my dear friend.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> In my opinion, 104 years is long enough.


_*WARNING!*_ _*Do not take bait of this nature,*_ as when a member insults a composer.

This type of baiting is being done to provoke responses of a personal nature. The baiter then lodges a complaint with moderators.

Ironically, the guidelines allow one to bash and insult public figures and great composers, but _personal member-to-member insults result in warnings and bannings. _

_*Do not take the bait!*_ The members who use these tactics are playing off of your love of said composer, and drawing you in to personal ad-hominem territory.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Futility*

These debates remind me of the moral of the movie _WarGames_.

"A strange game. The only winning move is not to play. How about a nice game of chess?"


----------



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

How sad. I was just starting to get in-to his music. At least every year on my birthday I will remember the great Carter (I also was born December the 11th).


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

etkearne said:


> How sad. I was just starting to get in-to his music. At least every year on my birthday I will remember the great Carter (I also was born December the 11th).


@ etkearne: I don't know if you've seen my latest posts on Carter, but I'm starting to piece together how he composed, and it has to do with the Forte index of all possible sets, in particular the "all-interval' sets. George Perle was on to this, too, and after hearing his music here on a YouTube clip (Piano Concerto), I'm ordering some, it's beautiful stuff.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Elliott Carter remembered: 'Music seemed to erupt from his very being'

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2012/nov/06/elliott-carter-remembered

R.I.P. Elliott Carter (@ OC)

http://operachic.typepad.com/opera_chic/2012/11/elliott-carter-1908-2012.html


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

A nicely-written farewell by Bruce Hodges...

http://www.seenandheard-international.com/2012/11/16/on-elliott-carter-1908-2012/


----------

